# [OT]pytanie o texa(symbole zbiorów matematycznych)

## spiker

Witam,

chciałbym skorzystać z symboli zbiorów matematycznych (rzeczywite, naturalne, itd)a do tego ponoć trzeba dopisać do preambuły takie cudo: 

```

\usepackage{gn-logic14}

```

Oczywiście kompilacja się na tym wywala bo nie mam tego pakietu. Moje pytanie jest następujące - czy ktoś korzystał juz symboli o jakich pisałem, w jakim pakiecie się one znajdują, czy jest ten pakiet w drzewie portage, a jak go nie ma to skąd go pobrac i jak zainstalować.

PS. Dopiero co zaczynam zabawe z texem więc proszę o wyrozumiałość.Last edited by spiker on Sun Feb 05, 2006 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Na początek polecam:

http://www.ia.pw.edu.pl/~wujek/tex/latex2e/macro/macro_t.html

Tam jest opisane prawie wszystko, co dotyczy LaTeX.

----------

## rzabcio

Może ktoś widział, może nie ale polecam genialny edytorek kile.

----------

## tuniek

Odsyłam do podręcznika: 

"Nie za krótkie wprowadzenie do systemu LaTeX" 

na stronie 42 znajdziesz co potrzebujesz .... 

/pakiety: amsfonts amssymb  ... polecenie  \mathbb /

----------

## spiker

Niestety to nie o te czcionki mi chodziło. Chodziło mi o coś takiego (no może to R jest zepuste. Powinno być bez tej srodkowej poziomej kreski).

PS. ten pdf będzie bardzo przydatny więc dzięki:).

----------

## tuniek

Wiem jak sie zaznacza zbiory .... 

możesz zerknąć na 42 stronę ? 

ramka nad napisem "3.2 Grupowanie" 

moim zdaniem centralnie znajduje sie tam symbol o ktory prosisz .... 

podwójnie pisane duże R ....

----------

## spiker

zerknij tu. a mi chodzi o coś takiego. Różnice widać dla N, R będąc dokładnym takze widać dla C i Z Dla Ciebie może to niewielka różnica, bądz żadna ale dla mojego promotora juz pewnie będzie znacząca  :Smile: 

----------

## tuniek

Okj kupuję róźnicę ...

----------

## argasek

Generalnie, zbiory uzyskuję via \mathbb{R} itp., podejrzewam, że wynik (wygląd) może też zależeć od używanego fontu (zobacz, np.: ten krój bardziej przypomina to, czego chcesz).

----------

## kicior

Zbadaj czy to Ci pasuje:

w preambule:

```
\usepackage{dsfont}
```

w tekście:

```
$\mathds{ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ}$
```

Tu masz wszystko co byś chciał wiedzieć o symbolach i jeszcze więcej http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/info/symbols/comprehensive/symbols-a4.pdf.

No i pytanie - dlaczego nie ściągniesz tego pakietu gn-logic14 i jego nie użyjesz?

----------

## edi15ta

ja nic nie pisalem  :Razz: .

----------

## kicior

 *edi15ta wrote:*   

> nie. wy wszyscy nie wiecie o jakie symbole mu chodzi

 Dokładnie wiem, bo widziałem  dokumentację tego gn-logic14. I powinien użyć dokładnie tego o czym sam wspominał w 1 poście, albo tego co pisałem (dsfont), bo jest w miarę najbliższe (jeśli nie identyczne) temu co daje pakiet gn-logic14.

----------

## argasek

 *kicior wrote:*   

>  *edi15ta wrote:*   nie. wy wszyscy nie wiecie o jakie symbole mu chodzi Dokładnie wiem, bo widziałem  dokumentację tego gn-logic14. I powinien użyć dokładnie tego o czym sam wspominał w 1 poście, albo tego co pisałem (dsfont), bo jest w miarę najbliższe (jeśli nie identyczne) temu co daje pakiet gn-logic14.

 

Z tego co mi się wydaje (s. 46), raczej \varmathbb{}...

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Z tego co mi się wydaje (s. 46), raczej \varmathbb{}...

 

Chyba jednak nie. Nie ma tak tych podwójnych pionowych kresek.

EDIT: Przepraszam, źle spojrzałem... \varmathbb jest bardzo fajne :)

----------

## kicior

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Z tego co mi się wydaje (s. 46), raczej \varmathbb{}...

 No właśnie autor tego całego gn-logic14 ręcznie dorabiał sobie kreski gdzie mu trzeba było a nie używał normalnych fontów. I w sumie ani dsfont ani varmathbb nie są dokładnie takie same. Druga sprawa, że ten gn-logic nie obejmuje całego alfabetu. W każdym razie są co najmniej takie możliwości produkcji podobnych czcionek:

```
\documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{article}

\usepackage{polski,indentfirst,dsfont,gn-logic14,txfonts}

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\textwidth 17cm

\textheight 25cm

\headheight 1,5cm

\hoffset -1in

\voffset -1,15in

\headsep 0,5cm

\footskip 1cm

\oddsidemargin 2cm

\begin{document}

\Huge

\noindent Pakiet \it dsfont\\

$\mathds{BCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRZ}$\\

varmathbb\\

$\varmathbb{BCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRZ}$\\

Pakiet gn-logic14\\

\bbB\bbC\bbD\bbE\bbF\bbG\bbH\bbI\bbJ\bbK\bbL\bbM\bbN\bbO\bbP\bbQ\bbR\bbZ\\

To samo co w pakiecie gn-logic tylko ręcznie\\

$\mathrm{I\!B}

\mbox{\rm\hspace{0.2em}\rule[.1ex]{.05em}{1.37ex}\hspace{-0.27em}C}

\mathrm{I\!D}

\mathrm{I\!E}

\mathrm{I\!F}

\mbox{\rm\hspace{0.2em}\rule[.1ex]{.05em}{1.37ex}\hspace{-0.27em}G}

\mathrm{I\!H}

\mathrm{I\!I}

\mathrm{J\!\!J}

\mathrm{I\!K}

\mathrm{I\!L}

\mathrm{I\!N}

\mbox{\rm\hspace{0.2em}\rule[.1ex]{.05em}{1.37ex}\hspace{-0.27em}O}

\mathrm{I\!M}

\mathrm{I\!P}

\mbox{\rm\hspace{0.2em}\rule[.1ex]{.05em}{1.37ex}\hspace{-0.27em}Q}

\mathrm{I\!R}

\mathsf{Z\;\!\!\!\!Z}$

\end{document}
```

A tutaj jest screen z kompilacji tego kodu.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Z tego co widać na tym skrinie, to najładniej wyglądają jednak varmathbb ;)

----------

## spiker

Witam, to znów ja. Wróciłem  :Smile:  Cóż ostatni egzamin się skończył więc każdy kto był, lub jest studentem wie co się potem dzieje.

Serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedzi, vermathbb wygląda bardzo ładnie na screenach, lecz mam dziwny problem. Wrzucam sobie taki dokumencik do texmakera 

```

documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{article}

\usepackage{polski,txfonts,pxfonts}

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\begin{document}

varmathbb\\

$\varmathbb{BCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRZ}$\\

\end{document}

```

i zaczam kompliacje. Kompilacja przechodzi bardzo ładnie następnie konwersja na pdfa odbywa się także bezproblemowo. Do tego momentu jest pięknie i cudownie, ale... jak odpalam pdfa to nie ma tych czcionek.Tzn jedyne co widnieje to napis

```

varmathbb

```

Podobnie jak odpale .dvi to samo.

----------

## kicior

Wystarczy samo txfonts, poza tym jest pytanie czy masz ten pakiet, jak nie to ściągnij. Coś mi sie zdaje że wszystko można wyczytać z logu kompilacji, podeślij go tutaj.

----------

## spiker

no cóż zasugerowałem się tym 

```

Process started

Process exited normally

```

wuskoczyło ono w oknie tam gdzie logi wyskakują, ale po chwili doszedłem do tego klawisza View log a po przycisnieciu wyskoczyło

```

************** LOG FILE *************** :

This is pdfeTeX, Version 3.141592-1.30.5-2.2 (Web2C 7.5.5) (format=pdflatex 2006.1.31)  5 FEB 2006 21:23

entering extended mode

**proba.tex

(./proba.tex

LaTeX2e <2003/12/01>

Babel <v3.8d> and hyphenation patterns for american, french, german, ngerman, b

ahasa, basque, bulgarian, catalan, croatian, czech, danish, dutch, esperanto, e

stonian, finnish, greek, icelandic, irish, italian, latin, magyar, norsk, polis

h, portuges, romanian, russian, serbian, slovak, slovene, spanish, swedish, tur

kish, ukrainian, nohyphenation, loaded.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/article.cls

Document Class: article 2004/02/16 v1.4f Standard LaTeX document class

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/size12.clo

File: size12.clo 2004/02/16 v1.4f Standard LaTeX file (size option)

)

\c@part=\count79

\c@section=\count80

\c@subsection=\count81

\c@subsubsection=\count82

\c@paragraph=\count83

\c@subparagraph=\count84

\c@figure=\count85

\c@table=\count86

\abovecaptionskip=\skip41

\belowcaptionskip=\skip42

\bibindent=\dimen102

)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/platex/polski.sty

Package: polski 2003/05/09 v1.3.1 Polish language package

Document Language Style `polski' v1.3.1 <2003/05/09>

   Switching to Polish text encoding and Polish maths fonts.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/ot4enc.def

File: ot4enc.def 2004/02/22 v1.99f Standard LaTeX file

)

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for OT4+cmr on input line 346.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/platex/ot4cmr.fd

File: ot4cmr.fd 2000/10/09 v1.2 Font defs for fonts PL (MW)

)

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathbf' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT1/cmr/bx/n --> OT4/cmr/bx/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathsf' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT1/cmss/m/n --> OT4/cmss/m/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathit' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT1/cmr/m/it --> OT4/cmr/m/it on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathtt' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT1/cmtt/m/n --> OT4/cmtt/m/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathsf' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/cmss/bx/n --> OT4/cmss/bx/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathit' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/cmr/bx/it --> OT4/cmr/bx/it on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Encoding `OT1' has changed to `OT4' for symbol font

(Font)              `operators' in the math version `normal' on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `operators' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT1/cmr/m/n --> OT4/cmr/m/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `letters' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OML/cmm/m/it --> OML/plm/m/it on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `symbols' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OMS/cmsy/m/n --> OMS/plsy/m/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `largesymbols' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OMX/cmex/m/n --> OMX/plex/m/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Encoding `OT1' has changed to `OT4' for symbol font

(Font)              `operators' in the math version `bold' on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `operators' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/cmr/bx/n --> OT4/cmr/bx/n on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `letters' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OML/cmm/b/it --> OML/plm/b/it on input line 346.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `symbols' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OMS/cmsy/b/n --> OMS/plsy/b/n on input line 346.

)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/txfonts.sty

Package: txfonts 2005/01/03 v3.2

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring symbol font `operators' on input line 20.

LaTeX Font Warning: Encoding `OT4' has changed to `OT1' for symbol font

(Font)              `operators' in the math version `normal' on input line 20.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `operators' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT4/cmr/m/n --> OT1/txr/m/n on input line 20.

LaTeX Font Warning: Encoding `OT4' has changed to `OT1' for symbol font

(Font)              `operators' in the math version `bold' on input line 20.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `operators' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT4/cmr/bx/n --> OT1/txr/m/n on input line 20.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `operators' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/txr/m/n --> OT1/txr/bx/n on input line 21.

\symitalic=\mathgroup4

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `italic' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/txr/m/it --> OT1/txr/bx/it on input line 25.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring math alphabet \mathrm on input line 27.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring math alphabet \mathbf on input line 28.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathbf' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT4/cmr/bx/n --> OT1/txr/bx/n on input line 28.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathbf' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/cmr/bx/n --> OT1/txr/bx/n on input line 28.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring math alphabet \mathit on input line 29.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathit' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT4/cmr/m/it --> OT1/txr/m/it on input line 29.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathit' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT4/cmr/bx/it --> OT1/txr/m/it on input line 29.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathit' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/txr/m/it --> OT1/txr/bx/it on input line 30.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring math alphabet \mathsf on input line 39.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathsf' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT4/cmss/m/n --> OT1/txss/m/n on input line 39.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathsf' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT4/cmss/bx/n --> OT1/txss/m/n on input line 39.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathsf' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/txss/m/n --> OT1/txss/b/n on input line 40.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring math alphabet \mathtt on input line 49.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathtt' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OT4/cmtt/m/n --> OT1/txtt/m/n on input line 49.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathtt' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/cmtt/m/n --> OT1/txtt/m/n on input line 49.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting math alphabet `\mathtt' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OT1/txtt/m/n --> OT1/txtt/b/n on input line 50.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring symbol font `letters' on input line 57.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `letters' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OML/plm/m/it --> OML/txmi/m/it on input line 57.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `letters' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OML/plm/b/it --> OML/txmi/m/it on input line 57.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `letters' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OML/txmi/m/it --> OML/txmi/bx/it on input line 58.

\symlettersA=\mathgroup5

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `lettersA' in version `bold'

(Font)                  U/txmia/m/it --> U/txmia/bx/it on input line 66.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring symbol font `symbols' on input line 76.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `symbols' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OMS/plsy/m/n --> OMS/txsy/m/n on input line 76.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `symbols' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OMS/plsy/b/n --> OMS/txsy/m/n on input line 76.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `symbols' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OMS/txsy/m/n --> OMS/txsy/bx/n on input line 77.

\symAMSa=\mathgroup6

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `AMSa' in version `bold'

(Font)                  U/txsya/m/n --> U/txsya/bx/n on input line 93.

\symAMSb=\mathgroup7

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `AMSb' in version `bold'

(Font)                  U/txsyb/m/n --> U/txsyb/bx/n on input line 102.

\symsymbolsC=\mathgroup8

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `symbolsC' in version `bold'

(Font)                  U/txsyc/m/n --> U/txsyc/bx/n on input line 112.

LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring symbol font `largesymbols' on input line 119.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `largesymbols' in version `normal'

(Font)                  OMX/plex/m/n --> OMX/txex/m/n on input line 119.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `largesymbols' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OMX/cmex/m/n --> OMX/txex/m/n on input line 119.

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `largesymbols' in version `bold'

(Font)                  OMX/txex/m/n --> OMX/txex/bx/n on input line 120.

\symlargesymbolsA=\mathgroup9

LaTeX Font Info:    Overwriting symbol font `largesymbolsA' in version `bold'

(Font)                  U/txexa/m/n --> U/txexa/bx/n on input line 128.

LaTeX Info: Redefining \not on input line 1042.

) (/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/inputenc.sty

Package: inputenc 2004/02/05 v1.0d Input encoding file

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latin2.def

File: latin2.def 2004/02/05 v1.0d Input encoding file

)) (./proba.aux)

\openout1 = `proba.aux'.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for OML/txmi/m/it on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for OML+txmi on input line 4.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/omltxmi.fd

File: omltxmi.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for T1/cmr/m/n on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for OT1/cmr/m/n on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for OMS/txsy/m/n on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for OMS+txsy on input line 4.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/omstxsy.fd

File: omstxsy.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for OMX/txex/m/n on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for OMX+txex on input line 4.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/omxtxex.fd

File: omxtxex.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for U/txexa/m/n on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for U+txexa on input line 4.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxexa.fd

File: utxexa.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Checking defaults for OT4/cmr/m/n on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    ... okay on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for OT4+txr on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    No file OT4txr.fd. on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Warning: Font shape `OT4/txr/m/n' undefined

(Font)              using `OT4/cmr/m/n' instead on input line 4.

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for OT1+txr on input line 6.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/ot1txr.fd

File: ot1txr.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for U+txmia on input line 6.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxmia.fd

File: utxmia.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for U+txsya on input line 6.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxsya.fd

File: utxsya.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for U+txsyb on input line 6.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxsyb.fd

File: utxsyb.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

LaTeX Font Info:    Try loading font information for U+txsyc on input line 6.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxsyc.fd

File: utxsyc.fd 2000/12/15 v3.1

)

Underfull \hbox (badness 10000) in paragraph at lines 5--7

 []

[1

Warning: pdflatex (file pdftex.map): cannot open font map file

] (./proba.aux)

LaTeX Font Warning: Some font shapes were not available, defaults substituted.

 ) 

Here is how much of TeX's memory you used:

 1157 strings out of 94432

 13015 string characters out of 1175566

 50296 words of memory out of 1000000

 4390 multiletter control sequences out of 10000+50000

 14390 words of font info for 46 fonts, out of 500000 for 2000

 580 hyphenation exceptions out of 1000

 22i,4n,24p,156b,113s stack positions out of 1500i,500n,5000p,200000b,5000s

PDF statistics:

 6 PDF objects out of 300000

 0 named destinations out of 131072

 1 words of extra memory for PDF output out of 10000

Warning: pdflatex (file txmia): Font txmia at 720 not found

 </var/cache/fonts/pk/ljfour/public/pl/plr12.600pk>

Output written on proba.pdf (1 page, 4143 bytes).
```

a oto log z PDFLatex

```

Process started

kpathsea: Running

 mktexpk

 --mfmode

 /

 --bdpi

 600

 --mag

 1+120/600

 --dpi

 720

 txmia

gsftopk: fatal: 

map file `psfonts_t1.map' not found

.

mktexpk: don't know how to create bitmap font for txmia.

kpathsea: Appending font creation commands to missfont.log.

Process exited normally

```

widzę teraz że nie ma czcionki psfonts_t1.map. Ok potwierdza się moje wcześniejsze twierdzenie, że jestem noobem :/.

Ok teraz skąd wziąć tą czcionkę?? oraz tak na przyszłość jak zainstalować dodatkowe pakiety?

----------

## kicior

Na początek ja bym odpalił texconfig i tam powyłączał dzielenie wyrazów dla jezyków innch niż polski i angielski (no chyba, że potrzebujesz jeszcze jakiegoś to zostaw jesze ten który ci trzeba) i zobacz czy coś jeszcze by się nie przydało zmienić. Po zmianach generowane są nowe pliki formatów, być może to naprawi te błędy brakujących plików. U mnie te pliki nie należ do żadnego pakietu więc domyślam się, że są tworzone przez coś po zainstalowaniu już. W sekcji mode wybierz jakiś model drukarki ( ja mam np: ljtozz HP LaserJet 2100T/TN (1200dpi))A do kompilacji testowej wystarczy Ci tyle:

```
\documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{article}

\usepackage{polski,txfonts}

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\begin{document}

$\varmathbb{BCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRZ}$\\

\end{document} 
```

U mnie log z kompilacji tak wygląda: 

```
kicior ~ $ pdflatex txf.tex && kpdf txf.pdf

This is pdfeTeX, Version 3.141592-1.30.5-2.2 (Web2C 7.5.5)

entering extended mode

(./txf.tex

LaTeX2e <2003/12/01>

Babel <v3.8d> and hyphenation patterns for american, polish, nohyphenation, loa

ded.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/article.cls

Document Class: article 2004/02/16 v1.4f Standard LaTeX document class

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/size12.clo))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/platex/polski.sty

Document Language Style `polski' v1.3.1 <2003/05/09>

   Switching to Polish text encoding and Polish maths fonts.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/ot4enc.def)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/platex/ot4cmr.fd))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/txfonts.sty

LaTeX Font Warning: Encoding `OT4' has changed to `OT1' for symbol font

(Font)              `operators' in the math version `normal' on input line 20.

LaTeX Font Warning: Encoding `OT4' has changed to `OT1' for symbol font

(Font)              `operators' in the math version `bold' on input line 20.

) (/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/inputenc.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latin2.def))

No file txf.aux.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/omltxmi.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/omstxsy.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/omxtxex.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxexa.fd)

LaTeX Font Warning: Font shape `OT4/txr/m/n' undefined

(Font)              using `OT4/cmr/m/n' instead on input line 4.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/ot1txr.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxmia.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxsya.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxsyb.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/txfonts/utxsyc.fd)

Underfull \hbox (badness 10000) in paragraph at lines 5--6

[1{/var/lib/texmf/fonts/map/pdftex/updmap/pdftex.map}] (./txf.aux)

LaTeX Font Warning: Some font shapes were not available, defaults substituted.

 )

(see the transcript file for additional information){/usr/share/texmf/fonts/enc

/dvips/pl/plrm.enc}</usr/share/texmf/fonts/type1/public/pl/plr12.pfb></usr/shar

e/texmf/fonts/type1/public/txfonts/txmia.pfb>

Output written on txf.pdf (1 page, 9875 bytes).

Transcript written on txf.log.
```

Mam zainstalowany tetex-3.0_p1-r1.

----------

